# Pulling a 5th wheel



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

As camping has to do with "outdoors", was just wondering if anybody pulls a 5th wheel trailer?

Reason I'm asking is that I want to put a tool box in the P U bed, and was wondering if they are smaller (thinner) than a regular bed tool box?


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

Behind the cab shouldn't get in the way as the 5th wheel is usually mounted in the center of the bed.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

I would get one that fits down in below the top of bedrails..And only if you have a LONG bed truck.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm doing research on a tool box, tonneau cover combo.
Found a couple that have the tool box mounted tonneau, but the one I'm looking at is the BacFlip, then a short tool box under it.
The BacFlip folds up against the back window.
It would appear that the tool boxes that are for a 5 th wheel hitch, have a indentation on the bottom to alow the hitch to be mounted.

I was just wondering if any of y'all have one and what you used.
BTW. it's a 6-1/2 ft bed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We bought one of the TSC above the rail models for the 1988 GMC we towed the 5th wheel with. We didn't even make it out the drive way before we knew it had to be removed as there wasn't enough room for the trailer to swing with it in place. It was an 8 foot box.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> We bought one of the TSC above the rail models for the 1988 GMC we towed the 5th wheel with. We didn't even make it out the drive way before we knew it had to be removed as there wasn't enough room for the trailer to swing with it in place. It was an 8 foot box.
> 
> Al


Thanks, I was wondering about that.
What was the problem, turning radius? Chatch or hit something?

We haven't made up our mind yet as to type of unit, so I doing research, and the best way is to talk (or post ) to some one that has been there, done that.
Truck is a short bed, so I thinking that a fold up tonneau cover might work.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

what about some side mount boxes like one on each side? and they make some that are only like a foot across. or get one of the ones that just sets in the bed and lift it out when your going to use the 5th wheel. or put it in the back of the bed?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it realy depemds on the trailer , what one lets you get away with another won't 

the goose neck construction trailers my uncle uses to haul the bocats on doesen't 
i have seen some stock hauling trailers that would and some that wouldn't but most of the 5th wheel tavel trialers would , usualy they are trying to get every las inche they can for the master bed usualy over the bed of the truck

with the travel rigs i see in the camp grounds , it is best to find a parking lot and go thru a bunch of turns stopping to measure your distances every few degres thru the turn and remeber grade angle can also play a role like when you try and back into a drive where the truck and trailer are on diferent planes


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> it realy depemds on the trailer , what one lets you get away with another won't
> 
> the goose neck construction trailers my uncle uses to haul the bocats on doesen't
> i have seen some stock hauling trailers that would and some that wouldn't but most of the 5th wheel tavel trialers would , usualy they are trying to get every las inche they can for the master bed usualy over the bed of the truck
> ...


Thanks, this is also what I have been finding at a couple of visits to camper places around here. Guess all great minds think alike. 

Gotta tell you that for having a bad economy, not a lot of activity, that a couple of places didn't seem to even want to discuss it. Guess old guys in overalls aren't on the top of their client list???????

Anyway,
Did find a place, wasn't even officially open, that the guy spent an hour going over different hitches: stationary, manual sliding and auto sliding.
I would guess that there will be a different price for them, for different types.
A good match is important as with anything.

As they hadn't got to many units in yet, the type of hitch on different units will have a lot to do with it.

His suggestion was to visit a few campgrounds and check out the different types, and get the straight skinny from "them that doin' ".

No rush, so I'm putting tool boxes on haol for right now.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

When you put a fifth wheel in a pickup bed, it requires 43 inches clearance from the back of the cab to the pin hole in the fifth wheel. Otherwise when you turn sharply the trailor will cave in the corner of your cab. Unless you have an 8 foot bed, that will put the pin behind your axel. The pin needs to be a bit in front of the axel, or it will cause side sway, and transfer weight off the front axel to the rear. There isn't any problem with an ordinary pickup tool box that goes across the front of the bed and sticks up 3 or 4 inches above the sides of the bed with an 8 foot bed. If you put the fifth wheel in a 6.5 foot bed you will have to forever be sure not to make a sharp corner. And yes there probably won't be room between the fifth wheel and the front of the bed for an ordinary pickup toolbox.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Having a tool box that sticks up above the bed *IS A PROBLEM* depending on the fith wheel and even the hitch. With our Yellowstone and the GMC 3500 long box the bottom of the fith wheel only cleared the top of the box by 4 inches on flat ground. The tool box was 8 inches above the rail. In a turn the trailer would not clear the tool box. If their was a dip the trailer would hit the top of the tool box.

Some I see on the road I suppect would have no problem clearing the same pickup set up. Of course those really stick up high in front and I am sure catch a lot of air.

 Al


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

Tool boxes can be problems with a fifth wheel. Depends on a variety of things but if there is need for a tool box it should be a narrow one that fits close of the front of the bed and not over the top of the truck sides. Even the side of the truck or regular tail gate can get crunched on a deeper dip and/or dip and turn. Got to watch going down those steep ramps too.
I pulled my 32 ft Hitchhiker with a heavy 3/4 ton 1988 Ford and also my 1991 Dodge Cummins heavy 3/4 T. Both wore the scars of dips and too short of turns from 1000's of miles on and off the highway, in all sorts of unexpected situations. I had a tool box that fit across the bed and the high mount trailer hitch. The box had rubs on it as well.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Does everyone realize that you don't TOW a 5th wheel, you technically PUSH it as the drive wheels are behind the hitch plate.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> Does everyone realize that you don't TOW a 5th wheel, you technically PUSH it as the drive wheels are behind the hitch plate.


LOL. thanks for pointing that out, although:
I not sure if splitting hairs on pushing or pulling are really relevant as far as tool boxes go, I sure that I hadn't thought of that.
Learned something today.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pushing or pulling the hook ups are simular on all brands of trucks and trailers. The clearences are going to depend on the brand and type of hitch, and the trailers pin set up. I have seen some where the pin bracket is pushed way forward to allow the (looks like a leaning _I_)trucks fith wheel to be mounted over the axels on a short box truck and the trailer clear the cab in a turn.

If voting I say towing as the motor is in front of the trailer. Yes your truck will aquire scares over time unless you stay on interstae hyways and stay in Wal Mart parking lots.

 Al


----------

